# SHANGHAI | Jinqiao One Center | 248m | 46 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-20 by wezai


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

@zwamborn
The title is a bit of lost in translation.
I think it should be called "Jinqiao Centre" instead of "Goldern Bridge Centre".
Jinqiao / 金桥, literally means "Golden Bridge" in Chinese, is the name of a district in Pudong New Area.
On your 1st first photo, the Chinese phrase at the bottom left of the model actually says "Shanghai Jinqiao Centre Plot 17B-06 Project".
Looks like it's one of the projects in the proposed broader Jinqiao Subcentre New CBD.



Some cross posts from *SHANGHAI | Jinqiao Subcenter C1 C2 | 330m | 1083ft | 200m | 656ft | Pro* by @Victhor



























​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

little universe said:


> @zwamborn
> The title is a bit of lost in translation.
> I think it should be called "Jinqiao Centre" instead of "Goldern Bridge Centre".
> Jinqiao / 金桥, literally means "Golden Bridge" in Chinese, is the name of a district in Pudong New Area.
> ...


Sorry, you're rigt


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

zwamborn said:


> Sorry, you're rigt


^^
That's alright. 
I just googled, this project is officially called *"金桥壹中心" or "Jinqiao One Centre"*
I'll change the title to "Jinqiao Subcentre Plot 17B-06 (Jinqiao One Centre)".


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

update by me


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Jul 10 by 引领区建设2035


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

And the update on 小红书


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Update by me 
it is above the ground


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Update ，also from me


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

【金色中环】进度条更新！金桥壹中心超高层主体结构出地面







mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Update by me ，pretty fast！


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> @zwamborn
> The title is a bit of lost in translation.
> I think it should be called "Jinqiao Centre" instead of "Goldern Bridge Centre".
> Jinqiao / 金桥, literally means "Golden Bridge" in Chinese, is the name of a district in Pudong New Area.​


just one curiosity: when you say chinese, is it mandarin or shanghainese language?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> just one curiosity: when you say chinese, is it mandarin or shanghainese language?


I speak mandarin


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Nov 26 by 引领区建设2035


----------

